# Trivia 9/17



## luckytrim (Sep 17, 2019)

trivia 9/17
DID YOU KNOW...
All Henry's wives had a motto: Katherine of Aragon - Humble  and Loyal
Anne Boleyn - The Most Happy
Jane Seymour - Bound to Obey and Serve
Anne of Cleves - God send me well to keep
Catherine Howard - No other Will than His
Katherine Parr - To be Useful in all that I do

1. Militarily speaking, what do the initials W.A.A.F. stand  for?
2. What do mushrooms form which will grow into new  mushrooms?
3. What is the ideal temperature for a baby's  bottle
4. What is the chemical symbol for Lead?
  a. - Ld
  b. - Pb
  c. - Le
  d. - Pl
5. We'd all like to lay our hands on some gold. Where could  you find up to a 
gram of gold in your home?
6. A water polo team consists of how many members in the pool  at one time?
  a. - 5
  b. - 6
  c. - 7
  d. - 8
7. What 'Logo' adorned each side of the tail of the Hindenburg  when it burst 
into flames?
8. Strange Words are These ;
Cotyledon is a very interesting word. At least it might be if  you were which 
of the following?
  a. - Paleontologist
  b. - Botanist
  c. - Lepidopterist
  d. -  Herpetologist

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The proper name for the Phillips Screwdriver is ‘Torx”  Screwdriver.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Women's Auxiliary Air Force
2. Spores
3. 98.6 degrees
4. - b
5. In Your Computer
6. - c
7. Swastikas
8. - b

CRAP !!
The Torx bit or screw has a six-pointed star indentation on  its head, rather
than the flat-, bladed- or cross-shaped slot of standard or  "Phillips" screw
fasteners, resulting in lower slippage and precision torquing  of the driving
tool.


----------

